# Need Assistance.. 1st Large Commmercial Bid



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

I have been on the site for a while soaking up knowledge and this year I was finally able to purchase a blade for the truck. Been in the Lawn care/landscape business for about 8 years now (started my company in 2003).

Newho on to the post, my subdivision where we live has asked me to bid it, full contract lawn care, landscaping, fertilization, plowing, salting, the whole nine. Now I am fine on the rest, but the snow I am just a little unsure on how to bid, they do a per inch system. I am confident I can serve them, i just need help on the pricing so I don't "loose".

details: 4 inch trigger but can call before if want, salt all corners and main drag (calcium) and they pay per/lb for salt <--- never heard of paying per pound but I don't see a negative to it.

The property is pictured below

Thanks in advance,

Paul


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

For the road or all the driveways as well???


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

O im sorry just the road for the bid


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

How long are all the road ways total?


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

The main drag and large loop are 1 mile and the 2 culdesacs are 1/10 each, the two streets in the middle are 4/10 together

Main Drag and Loop = 5280
2 culdesacs = 1056
Inner Streets = 2112

Total = 8448

This is what I got in the truck, could be give or take a few feet


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

i was just looking at your pictures of your plow when you bought it which helped me with this answer. Your lucky because there is the strip of grass between the sidewalk and curb and your not going right up to the walk or whatever. That is going to be a tough push for your truck with a 7.6 blade. Its going to take you at least 5 possibly even 6 passes to clean the road curb to curb. Why is the trigger so high? 4" is going to be a lot of snow to push, it should be a 2" trigger. If you had a 4500 or something 4" wouldnt be a problem. For salt most states recommend 250-350lbs per lane mile depending on the storm and such, so even will go up to 500lbs if its really bad. So your looking at like 800-1100 lbs of salt per salting for that place. How do you plan on doing salt? I see you dont have a spreader, you using a tailgate or bulk? I plowed a subdivision that was about 2 lane miles and usually used about 1000lbs salt. I was using a f350 with a 9.2' v plow and it took me 3-4 passes to get it cleared curb to curb and it usually took me about 30-45 minutes to plow it. 

Im not saying not to do it, but i would just be careful with your equipment that you have. 

With your stuff on a 2" push I would probably say about $90-115 or so, and then what ever the salt is.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

3" falls and they don't call...then it kind of melts and then freezes with car tire ruts....then 4" or more falls on top of that and they call you. That will be a mess. I agree with the 2" trigger.


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

exactly that is what would worry me. A resi client asked me for a 4" trigger and i said no im sorry i do 2" triggers and thats it.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

I would prefer a 2" inch trigger, but they have always had a 4 and I guess they are stuck in their ways, We have lived here from jump and the only time it was a 2 inch trigger was when the home builder was still here.. and yes I figured about 5 or 6 passes from watching the other contractors and sizing up my truck. As for salt they only do the corners and main drag so they ask for a price per lb and then you give them how many pounds you use. And yes I plan on purchasing a tailgate salter and would be using bagged material as I don't have storage for bulk. The trigger is set at 4 inches but they can of course call before which I have rarely seen them do.... and yes I was concerned with my equip set up but I figure I would just have to be more careful.. I would never just bid this snow, but in bidding the contract I have to bid the snow too..... I figured It would take me with my setup about a hour to a hour and a half maybe two.. not to mention all I do is pull out the drive and im at the site... Also the rate about 2-3 years ago was 385 (same trigger and conditions)......So I was thinking maybe in the 500-600 range given that fuel has gone up?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

M & MD Lawn;1328497 said:


> The main drag and large loop are 1 mile and the 2 culdesacs are 1/10 each, the two streets in the middle are 4/10 together
> 
> Main Drag and Loop = 5280
> 2 culdesacs = 1056
> ...


One way,but your going to be making at least 4 passes each time you plow.


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

I think you will be very high at $500-600 per push. On 4" $385 per push seems high to me too. I would guess thats like a $250/push site max, plus salt probably what 200lbs at most?. Plus you need to remember, that if they wanted too, they could seperate out the snow, and hire the city to push it for them. By law a city can only charge them what ever it costs them per hour to plow, which in most cases is right around the $40-50 per hour and a city truck will be in and out in less than 1 hour on that place.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

M & MD Lawn;1327085 said:


> I have been on the site for a while soaking up knowledge and this year I was finally able to purchase a blade for the truck. Been in the Lawn care/landscape business for about 8 years now (started my company in 2003).
> 
> Newho on to the post, my subdivision where we live has asked me to bid it, full contract lawn care, landscaping, fertilization, plowing, salting, the whole nine. Now I am fine on the rest, but the snow I am just a little unsure on how to bid, they do a per inch system. I am confident I can serve them, i just need help on the pricing so I don't "loose".
> 
> ...


Where do they want you to stop plowing at? One road in same road out
Also a 4 trigger won't be nice on your truck and you will be blocking a lot of driveways so get ready to hear them yelling at you 
Send me the address I will measure it for you
Good luck


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1329182 said:


> Where do they want you to stop plowing at? One road in same road out
> Also a 4 trigger won't be nice on your truck and you will be blocking a lot of driveways so get ready to hear them yelling at you
> Send me the address I will measure it for you
> Good luck


Yes I know i know, I wish I could make it a 2" but they won't hear it. And I have to plow to the curb, atleast thats my assumption as thats what all the other contractors have done and the drive way situation, yes I know as i live here lol, they'll live or just call me to do the drive lol

How do you measure it,online?... I see your info says your from chicago and if you just search grandview gardens 46260 it will come up or are you recently moved to indy?


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Hey guys, another question as I am writing up the bid....Since they can or may call before the trigger should I include a price for like 1-3 and then put the trigger price at 4-6? Or should I just submit what they ask for the trigger price and worry about them calling when they actually call?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

No discount.


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

give them the price for 4 inches. if they call you to plow 2 inches you still charge the minimum of 4 inches


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Well that settles that


----------

